# Aussie driver's licence - on temporary partner visa



## KarenVG (Feb 21, 2015)

My Italian partner has recently been granted his temporary onshore partner visa (subclass 820). 

When is he obliged to apply for an Australian driving licence in order to continue driving here (and to avoid having to do the practical tests etc? We are currently living in NSW, and will probably move to WA in a year. His Italian driving licence expired in Dec 2017.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

I think it is worth doing it as soon as you can. No point waiting.

NSW allows 3 months after becoming resident to get an Australian licence.

WA: If you hold a permanent resident visa and are living in Western Australia, you can drive with your current overseas licence for up to 3 months.
During this time, you will need to apply for a WA driver's licence


----------



## KarenVG (Feb 21, 2015)

Thank you. So this means that essentially the cut-off date for either state is within 3 months of becoming a permanent resident... which would be some time after grant of the permanent partner visa. But if he wanted to, he could apply now?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

KarenVG said:


> Thank you. So this means that essentially the cut-off date for either state is within 3 months of becoming a permanent resident... which would be some time after grant of the permanent partner visa. But if he wanted to, he could apply now?


*NSW*; If you're a temporary overseas visitor (ie not an Australian citizen and not a permanent resident of Australia), you can choose to apply for a NSW licence if you wish.
Visiting NSW - Licence - Roads - Roads and Maritime Services

*WA*: If you are a visitor to Western Australia (WA), and your overseas licence ceases to be valid, you *must *apply for a WA licence if you wish to continue driving. (_before it expires is best_)
(_I assume you can apply at any time also_)

I know that a Temp visa holder in *QLD *can apply for a QLD driver licence.
All that is needed is a residential address.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

In WA, I was able to get it on my temporary 300 partner visa. There was alot of aussie ID I had to supply in various categories (lease agreement with address, TFN letter from gov't, medicare, etc) in addition to my visa grant letter and US licence. Better to do it sooner rather than later in my opinion.


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

Yes he can apply now.

Assuming Italy is a recognised drivers licence it's as easy as going in showing his licence + proof of address, filling in a couple of forms, paying the fee and voila the new licence is issued in the post.

As JandE said, there's no point in waiting, your partners missing out on a useful peice of ID, Australia will still issue any points to the licence (via CRN) once granted further down the line so there is no benifit.

Judging by your visa application dates, unless immi suddenly start granting 801 a lot faster then his Italian licence expiry will be the deadline.


----------



## KarenVG (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks all. I will try and convince him to apply for one now. He is a fan of leaving things to the last minute  I don't think we would have moved back to Perth by the time he needs the licence, so may as well apply now for a NSW licence.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

KarenVG said:


> Thanks all. I will try and convince him to apply for one now. He is a fan of leaving things to the last minute  I don't think we would have moved back to Perth by the time he needs the licence, so may as well apply now for a NSW licence.


When you do move to WA, it is a simple case of swapping the NSW licence over within 3 months of moving there too.


----------

